# New guy here with Potbelly pigs



## Brandola (Jan 5, 2016)

May be a super dumb question, but I may be buying a pair of potbelly pigs from a retiring farm. Around a year old. How can I tell if they are male and/or female?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 5, 2016)

Greetings @Brandola  from the front range in Colorado  ! Glad you joined in  Lots of great folks here to help and a wealth of info available at the touch of your fingers  Get comfy and stay a while! As to your Q...

Well, the first method would be to ask the seller   You could ask the pigs, but I don't think they'd answer you... 

The second would be to peruse their backsides and see if there's an "innie" underneath the "outie" which would indicate female/sow. At a year old, it should be pretty obvious/visible, even on a PB pig... 

If that doesn't solve the issue, you can roll them on their backs and look between the rear legs (be prepared for a fight and some serious screaming!). If there's a penis sheath running up toward the belly from the back leg junction, you can be pretty sure it's a male. If it hasn't been castrated, there'll be that bag O' nuts back there too.

Hope this little bit of humor helped  Good luck and do share some pics when you get them!


----------



## Brandola (Jan 6, 2016)

Didnt see a sack, but also could see nipples on belly of one.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 6, 2016)

Both male and female will have nipples... ever hear the old saying "as useless as tits on a boar"?    Like Latestarter indicated...males will have a sheath and penis under their belly....scrotum and testicles will be right under their tail if uncastrated.  If castrated there will just be an "outie" under their tail.

We call females "two-holers" around my house...    Sorry if that's too graphic....


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 6, 2016)

two holers  priceless!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 6, 2016)

As FEM mentioned, its hard to miss a female. At a year old potbellies have pretty abundant testes protruding beneath their tales. Females will have two holes, just as described.

Male and female both have teets. Don't let that be the determining faction.


----------



## Brandola (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok. Thanks for the advice.


----------

